# Informacion sobre el funcionamiento del control remoto...



## Ivan N. (Jul 7, 2007)

Holas a todos! Bueno como dice el titulo ando buscando información sobre el funcionamiento de los controles remoto (como el de la tele o el de los equipos de audio...)
Segun tengo entendido en el control remoto, propiamente dicho, hay un integrado codificador que en funcion de la tecla que apretamos manda información serial por el emisor, que por cierto q es? un emisor de infrarrojos???
La información codificada tiene un protocolo medianamente estandard?? o varia mucho de acuerdo a la marca??
Luego la información enviada por el emisor es recibida por el receptor en el dispositivo a controlar y un integrado decodifica la información serial a datos en paralelo (supongo). 
Mi duda es si alguno conoce algun juego de estos integraditos para buscar las hojas de datos y jugar un poco.. o si sabe de algun integrado q sea el que decodifica la información enviada por X control remoto.
Si alguien tiene mas información al respecto por favor posteela que estoy bastante interesado en el tema. La idea general es aprender un poco mas y tratar de armar algun receptor de control remoto que reconosca las funciones basicas de audio de algun control existente para incluir en amplificador caseros... Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 19, 2007)

Espero que te aclare el panorama. La información serial se refiere que entrega los datos un detrás de otro, a través de una vía infrarroja o sea impulsos de luz (parapadeos de duracion como los datos - 0 y 1 ) no visible para el ojo humano. El receptor procesa la información y responde a lo solicitado.
Es complicado coseguir algo simple para jugar, y principalmente el receptor que procesa la información debido que solo los tv antiguos utilizaban un integrado específico y simple para el RC. Ahora esta función la cumplen los micro's que es muy complicado de hacer funcionar y caros. Podría conseguirte la nomenclatura de un juego de integrados que aquí se consiguen que son de tv viejos (no muy facil pero no imposible de conseguir) pero te aclaro que son algo costosos como para jugar. Si te sirve avisame para conseguirte la información. José L.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jul 19, 2007)

Gracias por la información!
Me gustaria mucho si pudieras conseguir la nomenclatura del juego de integrados aunque sean caros, como para al menos buscar algunas hojas de datos y ver mas o menos como funcionan.
Ya que estamos tenes idea de que protocolo serial usan? O varia mucho de integrado a integrado? Por ahi con el protocolo se puede lograr que algun pic decodifique al menos un par de teclas . Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 26, 2007)

Sobre el protocolo que utiliza, si es el lenguaje con el que se comunica, te digo que en general son propios de cada marca, que no varia entre modelos de tv. La señal en sí comienza con un primer mensaje que "despierta " al uP del Stanby para que luego tome el mensaje (aumentar volumen, cambiar canal, etc), que repite este ultimo hasta que se suelta la tecla. Básicamente hacete la idea como si dos persona se comunicaran. El medio es la voz, el aire, y el lenguaje es español, inglés, portugués. Si no comparten el idioma no se entienden. Creería que si comunicás a dos microcontroladores con códigos propios (lenguaje) debería funcionar. La vía infrarroja es solo un medio por el que se comunican. A veces es cuestión de probar. En lo personal también me gusta experimentar, aunque con la ayuda de un poco de conocimiento te puede evitar quemar algún componente menos. Sobre la nomenclatura de los IC el receptor sería uPD 1987C y el emisor uPD 1986C. En Alldatasheet solo se consigue información del receptor pero, al menos, el la 18 edición del ECG de philips (actual NTE) están los dos, aparte se consigue la información de otros que no recuerdo el número ECG pero están todos juntos. En el mercado local solo conseguí el que te pasé. Tal vez preguntando te puedan ofrecer otros. Cualquier cosa, no dudes en  ponerte en contacto. Suerte. José L.


----------

